# Ryobi Chainsaw 46 cc



## Blower (Jul 8, 2022)

I know this is less than desirable saw. I have worked on saw weed eaters 2cycles engines for 40 plus years.. This a first for me trying to fix for a friend. The fly wheel 
was replaced because of sheared key. Checked and rechecked .

The problem is that the saw acts like it is out of time. Trying to crank it and it will tear your arm off kicking back. Talk to factory tech dept 2 times. They were clueless.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 8, 2022)

It sounds like timing is advanced too much. Did you replace said flywheel or was it replaced when you got it? If someone else did it, it might not be the correct flywheel. You can use a flywheel with a sheered key as long as it is installed correctly. The key is just for timing. The mating cone shape of the crank and flywheel along with a correctly tightened nut is what holds it in place. If the nut gets loose it will shear the key most every time especially a cast in aluminum key.


----------



## Blower (Jul 23, 2022)

thank you for your reply. it has been replaced with factory part number. Still tearing off you arm. Will have to try the timing suggestion.


----------



## cscltd (Jul 24, 2022)

Can also open plug gap to about 50 thou. That can help. 
but could be module.


----------

